# Paint chip on carbon fiber bike



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

on drive side chainstay. My question is: What is the most PRO clear nail polish? I like the idea of leaving the battle damage on the bike, but I want to protect that little spot from further damage. And I don't want generic nail polish...I want the good stuff. 

Recommendations? Does Assos make nail polish?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

HTFU. Mmmmmmkay.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

spruzzare con una bomboletta spray


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Har har, guys.

Let me rephrase this in non-Lounge terms:

I want to cover a paint chip and am wondering if the brand/quality of nail polish makes any difference. Like, does cheap polish just melt and run off in the sun?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Aindreas said:


> Har har, guys.
> 
> Let me rephrase this in non-Lounge terms:
> 
> I want to cover a paint chip and am wondering if the brand/quality of nail polish makes any difference. Like, does cheap polish just melt and run off in the sun?


Nah, a good clear nail paint will work fine.

I will paint my toe nails tomorrow and sit in the sun if that will help out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks. I'd rep you, tihsepa, but apparently I must spread the rep around before hitting you up again.

/What color are you painting you nails? I may get gulf colors for my toesies while I'm getting the clear for my NNC sled.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

sally hansen


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> sally hansen


Who dat?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

tihsepa said:


> Nah, a good clear nail paint will work fine.
> 
> I will paint my toe nails tomorrow and sit in the sun if that will help out. :thumbsup:





Aindreas said:


> Who dat?


Nail polish.......i have 3 daughters.....it's the good stuff.......wally world has it


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

No walmart nearby. I hope Target has good PRO nail polish.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Don't use nail polish on carbon fiber bikes. The solvent will attack the plastic and resin. Use Testor's model paint.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

icsloppl said:


> Don't use nail polish on carbon fiber bikes. The solvent will attack the plastic and resin. Use Testor's model paint.


Ut oh.................first time i ever heard that.........not disputing it, just news to me


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

icsloppl said:


> Don't use nail polish on carbon fiber bikes. The solvent will attack the plastic and resin. Use Testor's model paint.


Uh, every oil based paint has solvent. What solvent is carbon compatable?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

tihsepa said:


> Uh, every oil based paint has solvent. What solvent is carbon compatable?


Well, I know I pass the Trek plant at least 3 times a week and there is the distinct aroma of solvent based paint being exhasted. I guess they are ruining all their high end frames made there.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

My BMC hasn't assploded yet, since having some model paint and then nail polish dabbed over its paint chips a week ago.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

qatarbhoy said:


> My BMC hasn't assploded yet, since having some model paint and then nail polish dabbed over its paint chips a week ago.


Living life on the edge..............


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> Living life on the edge..............


Plus Qatarbhoy lives deep in hottest Arabia. His bike should have melted, assploded, and burned a deep hole into the sand by now. 

Maybe I should call Craig Calfee and see what color nail polish he uses on carbon repair jobs.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Aindreas said:


> Plus Qatarbhoy lives deep in hottest Arabia. His bike should have melted, assploded, and burned a deep hole into the sand by now.
> 
> Maybe I should call Craig Calfee and see what color nail polish he uses on carbon repair jobs.


Carbon asplosion + sand = glass


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

And isn't Testors model paint also a solvent?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Aindreas said:


> And isn't Testors model paint also a solvent?


Yah, but I am not puting it on my toenails. Gulf colors or not.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

I got lucky. I had a scrape on the black part of my frame, so I just mugged a local goth kid for their black nail polish.

Strange thing was as I was rummaging through their pockets, they actually had more of a selection than Wal Mart. I was able to match it up really close.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Aindreas said:


> And isn't Testors model paint also a solvent?


Yes



tihsepa said:


> Yah, but I am not puting it on my toenails. Gulf colors or not.


Woos


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Aindreas said:


> Plus Qatarbhoy lives deep in hottest Arabia. His bike should have melted, assploded, and burned a deep hole into the sand by now.


Current humidity means that the bike is more likely to be dissolved or melted by my rampant ass sweat.  :blush2: 



Aindreas said:


> Maybe I should call Craig Calfee and see what color nail polish he uses on carbon repair jobs.


TOP TIP: cover the chipped area with bamboo.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

All paints and stains have some type of solvent or solvents. Some interact with different materials in different ways. With nail polish for instance, the solvents will attmpt to disperse grease and soften proteins.
Testors paints obviously are intended to adhere to but not affect plastics, making them good candidates for carbon bike frames.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

icsloppl said:


> All paints and stains have some type of solvent or solvents. Some interact with different materials in different ways. With nail polish for instance, the solvents will attmpt to disperse grease and soften proteins.
> *Testors paints obviously are intended to adhere to but not affect plastics, making them good candidates for carbon bike frames*.


This makes buckets of sense. 

Can any one think of any reason why this could be wrong?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

In case you were not aware, the external layer of your carbon fiber bike is plastic, not CF. It's there to protect the CF from scratching and other substances like... solvents :idea:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Sounds reasonable to me


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

What will you do if the end of days comes before this is decided?

Just spit on it and ride.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure, spit on it. But don't rub it with your finger.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

just put a bandaid on it!


fwiw....bandaid (brand) sport strips are the best....I speak with REAL authority on this subject!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Touch0Gray said:


> just put a bandaid on it!
> 
> 
> fwiw....bandaid (brand) sport strips are the best....I speak with REAL authority on this subject!


Are band aids compatable with carbon or nail polish?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

oh boy...a whole new can of worms!


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

What about urinating on it? Isn't pee more sterile than spittle OR bandaids?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

XLNC said:


> What about urinating on it? Isn't pee more sterile than spittle OR bandaids?


naw.......bandaids is good enuff.......


----------



## Tswifty (Mar 22, 2012)

I used nail polish on my carbon forks after a spoke broke and gauged(slight exaggeration  ) on the inside of my forks. No issues and its been on for atleast a year so works fine.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Years ago, I owned a Kestrel 200 Sci. The red paint chipped reather easily. I called Kestrel to get some touch up paint and they said to use Testors model paint. I used it several times and the bike never melted. I doubt nail polish will melt it either.


----------



## Defy (Apr 22, 2012)

geez, i just got used to wearing all these tights. now i have to start using nail polish? cycling sure is an interesting sport.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Defy said:


> geez, i just got used to wearing all these tights. now i have to start using nail polish? cycling sure is an interesting sport.


Oh, you just wait.

Think of it like you are being prepped for an alien abduction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> What will you do if the end of days comes before this is decided?
> 
> Just spit on it and ride.


I wish to consider every possible option before deciding on a course of action.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Touch0Gray said:


> just put a bandaid on it!
> 
> 
> fwiw....bandaid (brand) sport strips are the best....I speak with REAL authority on this subject!


There probably aren't 5 people alive with more experience in receiving and treating minor injuries than you.

Your bandaid recommendation carries as much weight as Robert Parker's opinions on wine.


----------

